# "Avatar" blues



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/Movies/01/11/avatar.movie.blues/index.html

Apparently due to the incredible 3D effects and the way Pandora is portrayed in the movie people are having to cope with serious depression and even suicidal thoughts. 
I thought it was an interesting read, if a mod does not consider this Tech news please feel free to either move or delete the thread.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Just another way to boost the ratings of the movie, they did a similar thing when the ground breaking movie "The Exorcist" was released

They are just trying to take the number one spot from The Titanic.

.


----------

